# LPG fuel for use in coffee machines



## Marky (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi All, Setting up a new mobile coffee business and looking to run the van on LPG. Is it possible to run a duel fuel coffee machine on the same LPG the vehicle is running on?

I'm guessing there will be a difference in pressures, but the duel fuel unit will take either Butane or Propane. Thanks


----------



## coffee2gogo (Jan 19, 2012)

It is possible, there's a guy in scotland (James) google thecoffeevan who does it. i looked at getting a van conversion from him but it was just too far to go.


----------



## Marky (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for that, Frachino say you can, and I get the impresion the vehicle runs on the liquid from the bottom of the tank and the coffee machine from the gas at the top of the tank.


----------



## coffee2gogo (Jan 19, 2012)

do you have your van yet Marky? are you starting from scratch or planning to convert an existing vehicle?

a dual purpose lpg tank would save you a lot of space inside the van, plus you don't get any wastage of gas (and cheaper to just fill up than cannisters). you'd need to find a housing for your spare wheel though, but that wouldnt be hard.


----------



## Marky (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry for delay, day job getting in the way! Yes we have a van to convert, just about to decide on a company to use, again anyone that has good or bad feed back on companies they have used, it would be great. I'm intending slinging a tank underneath, so keeping the spare where it is, and freeing up room inside


----------

